# oil change - new drain plug required???



## spand (Jan 3, 2012)

Just had an oil change today at my dealer. I was expecting their $49.99 special with approved oil and VW oem filter (advertised on website as every day price - always have paid 49.99 on my other cc). Today I was charged $69.99 and told the price difference was b/c they had to install a new drain plug and crush washer with every oil change on the "new" 2.0t motors. They said it was a VW policy, according to the tech, VW requires them to be replaced at every oil change to stop leaks. I never heard this before and thought it was a way to make a quick $20 (on $2 parts), but I did not feel like arguing. Should I bring it up next time, if this is not true, I will ask for my money back!! Still under warranty, so I want to have dealer do all oil changes. By the way, car is 2013 cc r line w/ 6 speed, very nice ride, iron grey gets lots of compliments! Thanks in advance for any thoughts.


----------



## kalobg (Sep 24, 2010)

Ask to see the technical service bulletin or the page of the shop repair manual where a new plug is required with every change. The MSRP for that plug with washer is $7.90 and they have to remove it to do the change so there shouldn't be an added labor charge. Also, it wasn't part of your approved and agreed upon set of work to be done when you started service. They aren't allowed to change parts you don't give explicit permission for them to change.


----------



## lodermeier (Jan 10, 2011)

*Oil plug*

Ase Master .. garage owner, dob 1951 , nuff said I the real world of seal/ crush washers , to be used 1 TIME . The cost of drain plug is due to thread being knifed due strain the pitch of the thread.The seal/crush is AL2 the old tpe1 .2.3 were copper . Now to be K.I.S.S. think of the washer to be what it is a soft washer that has a thicknessof a usd $.25 quater ,but of aluminn every the you retighten the plug the diameter of the washer thickness is reduced to the 2nd. tine to a dime and so on . So after a while ther is no thickness , , you don't want it to leak ,so tighten the plug tighter ,crush is no more ,its thin enough ya can't wipe your ass with and if your lucky ya buy a plug not a pan or at best heilcoil the pan $$$. . Go to parts store , ,,Hell i'll sell them to you.. TECH 'S FAULT ask / find some body new loder linwood auto norwalk ohio 44857 ' the fact from jack'


----------



## jim_c (Sep 22, 2013)

If it is required by VW, then I would call it a defect in material. I do understand replacing the gasket but that should be pennys.
Why did he say it was required. What is wrong with the old plug that it has to be replaced?
It doesn't seem right to me.


----------



## lodermeier (Jan 10, 2011)

*plug*

A washer is a $ 1.00 , cheap for not hurting the pan threads , not defect plug , poor maintance practice , look at it this way a guy tightens a wheel but uses a gun [overtightens ] next guy when he trys to remove tire wheel stud strips/breaks is it the manufacture's defect or wheel installed? loder


----------



## spand (Jan 3, 2012)

thanks for the feeedback. I can understand the need for a new crush washer, but it is probably a $0.50 item, even at a dealer, I thought the statement that VW requires the plug and washer to be replaced everytime to prevent leaks is a serious statement, if installed correctly, there is no need to replace a drain plug every time. I think the service advisor wanted to make a few extra bucks. Is anyone aware of possible leaking from an used plug - do they have some sort of thread sealant on them..., i will ask for the TSB next time.


----------



## 2006_A3_2.0T (Jan 11, 2013)

lodermeier said:


> Ase Master .. garage owner, dob 1951 , nuff said I the real world of seal/ crush washers , to be used 1 TIME . The cost of drain plug is due to thread being knifed due strain the pitch of the thread.The seal/crush is AL2 the old tpe1 .2.3 were copper . Now to be K.I.S.S. think of the washer to be what it is a soft washer that has a thicknessof a usd $.25 quater ,but of aluminn every the you retighten the plug the diameter of the washer thickness is reduced to the 2nd. tine to a dime and so on . So after a while ther is no thickness , , you don't want it to leak ,so tighten the plug tighter ,crush is no more ,its thin enough ya can't wipe your ass with and if your lucky ya buy a plug not a pan or at best heilcoil the pan $$$. . Go to parts store , ,,Hell i'll sell them to you.. TECH 'S FAULT ask / find some body new loder linwood auto norwalk ohio 44857 ' the fact from jack'


lol I cant unsderstand what means the above statement :what:


----------



## The Kilted Yaksman (Oct 31, 2000)

VW has recommended it from the beginning for my 2001 Jetta. 
All oil service kits from ECS Tuning include drain plugs. Also, ECS sells the Genuine VW part for your car, N90813202, for $2.88.


----------



## Thorzdad (Feb 21, 2006)

I always use a new washer, but I have never heard of replacing the plug at every oil change. Unless someone can show you a VW service manual that says so, I'd say your oil change place is gaming you.


----------



## Shaniqua (Oct 14, 2008)

Thorzdad said:


> I always use a new washer, but I have never heard of replacing the plug at every oil change. Unless someone can show you a VW service manual that says so, I'd say your oil change place is gaming you.


this.


Only reason i would replace it is if it was hard coming off, then i would replace with a magnetic drain plug.

only time i have heard of replacing the whole plug is when the washer is a rubber one built in.

and for an ASE master tech/shop owner, you have very poor internet grammar. understandable for an older person, but you cant express your experience if you cannot communicate


----------



## BassNotes (Mar 16, 2005)

Thorzdad said:


> Unless someone can show you a VW service manual that says so, I'd say your oil change place is gaming you.


:thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## barrier12 (Feb 1, 2009)

Use Fumoto:

http://www.fumotousa.com/


----------



## The Kilted Yaksman (Oct 31, 2000)

Thorzdad said:


> I always use a new washer, but I have never heard of replacing the plug at every oil change. Unless someone can show you a VW service manual that says so, I'd say your oil change place is gaming you.


The Bentley says to either replace the whole plug or to cut off and replace the washer. I can scan it for you if you like.


----------



## 134hpvw (Sep 6, 2013)

this is border line funny for older generation car owners. I have a few b3 sedans. never have I had t o change the actual oil drain plug. yes ot the copper washers.
20 bucks for a plug? ask them if you can supply your own 3 bucks from ecs tunning plug next time?


----------



## VEE-DUBBER (Nov 22, 2000)

As of very recently it is now mandatory to replace the plug at every 10k service as per VW specifications. 

Too many come back leaking otherwise and EVERY aftermarket $3 plug w/built in ring leaks it seems like. Just try to find a good price on a genuine VW one. The dealer I work at has no problem with people bringing in thier own parts. We will even warranty if you bring in genuine VW parts. Aftermarket parts you are SOL if something is leaking though.


----------



## BassNotes (Mar 16, 2005)

Another little disincentive to buy a new car.


----------



## vw norm (Jun 2, 2012)

These are the magnetic drain plugs that I started using:
*magnetic drain plugs* The magnets are crazy strong and expensive. But if you got some floaters in your fluids, these magnetic drain plugs will hold onto it until you next remove it. Ship fast too. 
Here's a pic of the OEM non magnetic plug vs. the Dimple magnetic plug. That entire center piece is the magnet. I just put a new copper crush washer on each time and reuse the plug. No sense changing it when the real part that needs to be changed is the washer:









and a side view:


----------

